# my foot



## damar1 (Sep 29, 2012)

A good laugh for all i have just been to the doctors, for the last few weeks i have had a very painful heel, and i mean bl.... painful. Well it turnes out i have what is often called lorry drivers heel. Has any body ever heard of this. The treatment he said is RICE as i am not that keen on rice, i thought never mind if it gets rid of this pain i will eat any thing. No No he says it means rest, ice, .compression and exercise. Is this a new thing to you, evidently lorry driver get it because they keep there heel in one place for a long time


----------



## WingPete (Jan 29, 2006)

*Balmy*

Had it for many years now. Riding motorbike long distances first off. Used to be quite iritating and painful. Now bothers my driving m/home or car after longer distances.
Told to use "Heel Balm" and waxy/oil stuff, comes in tube applicator, and applied for night time absorption. Makes big difference


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

Like the heel balm,but it comes in a sock ,just fit over the heel at night and last up to 5 nights.Softens up all the hard skin.



Les


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Les, can you give us a bit more info on the sock thingy?

Ta.


----------



## leseduts (Jun 3, 2008)

Yes please, more information. I am fed up of trying to keep cream on my heels.


----------



## damar1 (Sep 29, 2012)

Thanks for all the help glad i am not alone with this.

Dave


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

pippin said:


> Les, can you give us a bit more info on the sock thingy?
> 
> Ta.


Pippin,Just had a word with the wife "i don`t do shopping " who said she bought them from Sainsbury`s ,but any chemist will have them.
It`s just a sock that fits over the heel with cream on the inside .Will go out tomorrow and get the name for you .

Les

ps
Here you go .it`s called a Gelex night heel sock and you can get them on line.


----------



## damar1 (Sep 29, 2012)

lifestyle said:


> pippin said:
> 
> 
> > Les, can you give us a bit more info on the sock thingy?
> ...


THANKS


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

RICE has been around for many years. Taught to first aiders the world over!

The cream I would recommend is Pokeroot cream- I used to buy it online from Napiers but can't see it on their website at the moment. It is a bit like a big lump of vaseline in a cardboard pop-up tube which gets rubbed on heels (and soles) and keeps skin soft and in fabulous condition.

Hope your feet improve quickly damar1.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Now feet that do dishes can be as soft as your face.

With mild green wotsisname.

Thanks for the info.


----------

